# Boa system on Lake Shoes broke



## terricksa5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the boa system breaking on their Lake shoes? Or others for that matter. 
Mine started off with not loosening up, so I figured the lace was clogged with dirt and I also went ahead and got a replacement lace just in case, but when I went to go and investigate further the lace is somehow jammed up in the section where it goes from the tensioner to the laces within the shoe. Well now the lace is broke on both sides of the hole and doesn't want to budge. Anyone experience this? Any suggestions how to get it out? 
Or do I just have to bite the bullet and get new ones(which will hurt since these are less that 6 months old).
Also these are lake mx170


----------



## Jaymorr (Aug 6, 2006)

Not familiar with Lake, but the BOA systems just require their little mini wrench to remove the the tensioner cap and the whole system comes apart. I order replacement parts directly from BOA (Usually alot cheaper) Just look up your shoe specific replacement package which includes new rachets,laces and the BOA wrench. Should be around 5 bucks. Once you get things apart you'll notice the rachets are plastic ie. they wear out. Also when loosening/tightening the BOA system make sure there is no slack in the laces. I use my finger to keep the laces taught. Good luck. J


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

i have some lake boa's that are going on 2 years with no issues (yet), and iirc they have a lifetime warranty on the boa system...so you might want to contact lake or boa and see if they can help


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I know of folks who contacted BOA directly and received replacement parts Lacing System & Lace Locks for Sports Equipment | Boa Closure System

I have a set of MX-140's and have never been all that thrilled with the BOA system. The come loose too easily in my experience.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

My MX170 started jamming up last year when the plastic sheathing became frayed and wadded up in the channel so tightly that I broke the cable trying to pull it out to replace it. Could never fish out the plug nor pass anything around it... total loss. So good luck to you...

I replaced the shoes with an identical pair because they are the ONLY wide shoe that actually fits me that costs way under $100. These newer ones are now getting a bit sticky so I'm thinking about replacing/recabling soon.....

Other than this BIG problem I like the shoes. Next go-round I'll probably have to spend $300 on Bonty high end ones.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

So are you saying you broke the laces off in the shoe or in the tensioner? Have you taken the tensioner apart? 

I have had mine for about a year and don’t like the BOA system. For me they get tight on the top and not so much on the bottom instead of a uniform tightness like they claim. I have to work it a lot to get the laces to be remotely even.


----------



## terricksa5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes the laces broke in the area where the lace goes thru the actual shoe and can't be replaced. 
I am starting to not like the boa system.


----------



## chilly79 (Jul 27, 2010)

I bet you have a kink in the lace and it is stuck in the shoe. Don’t know how you will get it out though. Cobbler could help you but no telling what they would charge.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I passed on the mx170 simple b/c of the BOA system and searched hi and low to find another pair of mx165 (no longer make them) that use velcro straps and regular laces. 

The problem I have with the BOA system is it pretty much does what it says...even tension. I don't want even tension. I need the laces a bit tighter at the bottom a looser over the top of the foot. If I pulled hard enough to tighten the bottom it made the top of my foot go numb. 
Regular laces for me thanks. I don't wish to "service" my shoes like I do my chain.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

3 velcro straps ftw.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

b-kul said:


> 3 velcro straps ftw.


:thumbsup: A la the 165's. I actually remove the laces all together, I get a perfect fit with just the 3 straps.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

I service Boa snowboard boots during the winter. The early ones were very easy to fix newer versions a good bit tougher. If you post a few pic's I may be able to help.
As someone else stated Boa stand behind these things very well (they don't even charge me shipping when I need parts!) Once you know how to get into them the dials and laces are pretty easy to replace.
When I do encounter jammed laces( out of a couple hundred pair I deal with this 4-6 times a season)
I cut the lace and remove it with needle nose pliers. I have not seen the Lakes but Boa is pretty much the same on everything. check the tongue of the shoe and there should be a lace length in mm's If you like I can try and scan and mail you the part list. unfortunately all my laces are going to be way to long for your shoes.


----------



## terricksa5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys but after emailing back and forth with Lake and sending pics, they stepped up to the plate and sent me a new pair since all the tricks wouldn't work on these.

Thanks


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Last week I caught the Boa knob of my MX170 on a stair and broke it. The free warranty parts just showed up. The Boa website was very easy to use.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

I had a pair of Lake MX236 shoes, they were really sweet until the BOA system broke after a half dozen rides. Lace jammed up and I broke it trying to get the shoe on. I decided to return them (really had no choice as my size wasn't available anymore), too much maintenance for a shoe, I'm not carrying tools around for my shoes.


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

Doc D said:


> I had a pair of Lake MX236 shoes, they were really sweet until the BOA system broke after a half dozen rides. Lace jammed up and I broke it trying to get the shoe on. I decided to return them (really had no choice as my size wasn't available anymore), too much maintenance for a shoe, I'm not carrying tools around for my shoes.


I also have the mx236. About 20 rides on them, both shoes are now jammed up. I have ordered replacement parts, but its a complete pain in the butt, thinking of going to a shoe with 3 velcro straps, who wants to spend time constantly worrying about fixing shoes?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Get the new Lake MX160 with the 3 velcro straps

Edit: If anybody has a set of broken MX236 in size 44, I might want to buy them off you for cheap.


----------



## yertle (Jul 29, 2009)

My MX170 boas broke after <10 rides. One wire on each shoe got stuck. I took pliers and yanked them out - it looks like the plastic coating around the wire starts to debond and bunch up inside the shoe. I got the wire moving, but with all the plastic inside they look to be irreparable. I went out yesterday to the LBS and bought some Shimanos with velcro and a buckle. No more boas on anything, ever.


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

yertle said:


> My MX170 boas broke after <10 rides. One wire on each shoe got stuck. I took pliers and yanked them out - it looks like the plastic coating around the wire starts to debond and bunch up inside the shoe. I got the wire moving, but with all the plastic inside they look to be irreparable. I went out yesterday to the LBS and bought some Shimanos with velcro and a buckle. No more boas on anything, ever.


This is the exact problem I had, plastic coating on laces breaks up and jams things up. Boa was great about sending out replacement parts, but it was a pain in the butt cleaning the fragments out of the channel that the lace runs through.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive been riding 2 pairs of mx330c's for nearly 3 years and a good thing to do with them occasionally is put a drip of "squirt" chain lube at the entrance to the hole and pull the laces through, this coats the surface and makes the lace slide much better. I ride mostly on dusty trails but i would guess wet mud would be just as bad for the tube/wire friction.

Oh yeah, good luck getting the broken lace out. Ive had many boa lacing shoes over the last 5 years and had a stuck lace on one shoe, if it binds up so tight that you are breaking the wire both sides i reckon you'll be lucky to get it out.


----------



## a2gtinut (May 23, 2007)

I love BOA and their customer service.
My pair of lake shoes developed a problem, went on their site and requested new (updated) knob and laces. Total cost $0.
They designed their system that lace is the weakest part. If laces is kinked it will jam and brake if forced. If used correctly this system works great.


----------



## triplep (Oct 22, 2008)

My wife has BOA stuff on her Specialized road shoes. I noticed that they are pretty nice so long as you pay attention to what you are doing. When my wife didn't, she kinked the wire which shortly resulted in me getting replacements from BOA. Their customer service was great though. Too bad I had to use it twice in one year.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

THE reason boa laces kink or get stuck in the ratchet is from not having tension on the cable while loosening them. I found this out the hard way and from now on I always pull up on the cable when turning the dial. I have boa on snowboard boots, MTB shoes, and even work boots. Yes they do require new ratchets once in a while but all parts have a lifetime warranty. Just pay attention to what you are doing and most issues can be avoided.


----------

